# Mozzies Love Me!



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

It's that time of year again, after the rain has finally stopped and we're venturing out into the sunshine once more, that all my little hungry friends come and have a snack ON ME - something about my English blood apparently is very appetising.  

I've tried every formula I can lay may hands on - even those special "jungle" ones with extra deet. I've also smothered myself in lemon juice as the locals here do, but apparently that just coats me in a lovely marinade and they find me even more delicious.

I would seriously appreciate any suggestions for anti-mozzy formulas that you've tried and that WORK before I scratch myself into oblivion.

Tallulah.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> It's that time of year again, after the rain has finally stopped and we're venturing out into the sunshine once more, that all my little hungry friends come and have a snack ON ME - something about my English blood apparently is very appetising.
> 
> I've tried every formula I can lay may hands on - even those special "jungle" ones with extra deet. I've also smothered myself in lemon juice as the locals here do, but apparently that just coats me in a lovely marinade and they find me even more delicious.
> 
> ...


Hello you!! not seen you about for a few days!! Well I´m the mozzies down souths favourite eating place!!! Last year I covered myself in various things and it culminated in me coming out in an allergic rash all over, which was worse than the bites!!!! I scratched my tan off, and was covered in little scabs - not a pretty sight!!!

I´ve been told of all sorts, I´m trying the garlic thing at the mo, apparently eating garlic and having garlic breath keeps em away... amongst other things!!!!!!!! Strav suggested geraniums and some other plants, theres those candles, lemon... none worked for me last year. 
Its such a shame isnt it, I love sitting out on the terrace as it gets dark listening to the crickets, enjoying the smell of the Jasmine, a cool glass of vino tinto, having a ciggie... and then you here that high pitched whine... its either a mozzie or a kid!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Wine, ciggies, mozzies and kids! My idea of hell on earth. We clearly have nothing in common and I console myself with the fact that you are a "respectable married lady" otherwise I could get to like you! 

Seriously, for about 12 (?) euros I got a great little clip on. It has a battery and emits a a high whine, inaudible to the human ear that deters the little darlings (mozzies not children) 

I have heard all the recipes like vinegar, honey and carrots but I have never known anything work successfully and I hate sitting around greased from head to toe in anti-mozzy cream.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Wine, ciggies, mozzies and kids! My idea of hell on earth. We clearly have nothing in common and I console myself with the fact that you are a "respectable married lady" otherwise I could get to like you!
> 
> Seriously, for about 12 (?) euros I got a great little clip on. It has a battery and emits a a high whine, inaudible to the human ear that deters the little darlings (mozzies not children)
> 
> I have heard all the recipes like vinegar, honey and carrots but I have never known anything work successfully and I hate sitting around greased from head to toe in anti-mozzy cream.


Well i dont drink really but it sounds better than a glass of cola light! I´ve gotta plug in "whiney thing" and sadly yes I can hear it and no it doesnt work!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hello you!! not seen you about for a few days!! Well I´m the mozzies down souths favourite eating place!!! Last year I covered myself in various things and it culminated in me coming out in an allergic rash all over, which was worse than the bites!!!! I scratched my tan off, and was covered in little scabs - not a pretty sight!!!
> 
> I´ve been told of all sorts, I´m trying the garlic thing at the mo, apparently eating garlic and having garlic breath keeps em away... amongst other things!!!!!!!! Strav suggested geraniums and some other plants, theres those candles, lemon... none worked for me last year.
> Its such a shame isnt it, I love sitting out on the terrace as it gets dark listening to the crickets, enjoying the smell of the Jasmine, a cool glass of vino tinto, having a ciggie... and then you here that high pitched whine... its either a mozzie or a kid!!!!
> ...


Hello hun! You get it bad too, huh? One year was so bad, I couldn't walk as my legs had swollen so painfully - there's a couple of species of mozzy here, one of which is particularly nasty.

So, on to the remedies - can't do too much garlic, plays havoc with IBS. I've been told not to wear perfume in the evenings. Lemon (citronella) candles - unless I bathe in their molten wax, they don't work for me either. What on earth do you do with the geraniums - make an infusion and have a wash in it? Hopefully Strav will let us know.

I'm not as bad as I used to be when we used to come here on holiday, so maybe it's a bit like building up an immunity to them. The only thing is, is that we're off to a rather fancy wedding in a couple of weeks at a Pazo and obviously want to wear something slinky to that - but not reveal all those big red bites! 

HELP ME!!

Tallulah.xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Where'd you get your battery operated strap-on Steve? What's it called....if it works, I'll try anything.

Tallulah.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Hello hun! You get it bad too, huh? One year was so bad, I couldn't walk as my legs had swollen so painfully - there's a couple of species of mozzy here, one of which is particularly nasty.
> 
> So, on to the remedies - can't do too much garlic, plays havoc with IBS. I've been told not to wear perfume in the evenings. Lemon (citronella) candles - unless I bathe in their molten wax, they don't work for me either. What on earth do you do with the geraniums - make an infusion and have a wash in it? Hopefully Strav will let us know.
> 
> ...


Perfumes a definate nono in the summer, and yes the candles are useless!! The geraniums should be planted around windows or terraces and just the smell of them is supposed to chase off the mozzies !! Someone gave me a little pen/stick (I cant remember what its called) that you dab on the bite as soon as its happened, that helped a bit?

The only thing I became immune to last summer was piriton!! It didnt work. 
Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Perfumes a definate nono in the summer, and yes the candles are useless!! The geraniums should be planted around windows or terraces and just the smell of them is supposed to chase off the mozzies !! Someone gave me a little pen/stick (I cant remember what its called) that you dab on the bite as soon as its happened, that helped a bit?
> 
> The only thing I became immune to last summer was piriton!! It didnt work.
> Jo


I've got one of those little electric shock things to calm down the bites - that works quite well, along with overdosing on anti-histamines of course and ice packs. Won't look too swanky at the wedding though.

Tallulah.xxx


----------



## jules63 (Jul 30, 2008)

I too am plagued by the dam things - if i can get them i burn the coil things. i put them under the table near my feet so dont smell them but seems to keep the bites off my feet and ankles at least.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jules63 said:


> I too am plagued by the dam things - if i can get them i burn the coil things. i put them under the table near my feet so dont smell them but seems to keep the bites off my feet and ankles at least.



Oh yeah, Strav advised those last year too!! not sure if they worked, I kept breaking them so that they wouldnt stay on the little stand. But worth a try... Carrefour do them, I cant remember what theyre called... ANYONE????

Jo xx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Where'd you get your battery operated strap-on Steve? What's it called....if it works, I'll try anything.
> 
> Tallulah.xx


i belive ann summers do a good range in strap-on,s 

evening all

gay estate agent daily mail reader with a strap-on


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> i belive ann summers do a good range in strap-on,s
> 
> evening all
> 
> gay estate agent daily mail reader with a strap-on


 Now don't get over excited with your dicky ticker, birthday boy!! I meant his "clip on" mozzy repellant of course!!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Now don't get over excited with your dicky ticker, birthday boy!! I meant his "clip on" mozzy repellant of course!!


i no i no
just being me 
cant stop i have to be up at 6 dropping my mate off at east midlands airport maybe catch you all tomo have a great night 
ps i will try and find out what perfume the mother in law wears that should stop the little ******s stops me dead


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> i belive ann summers do a good range in strap-on,s
> 
> evening all
> 
> gay estate agent daily mail reader with a strap-on


Good evening Shaun. Am I to assume thats a reference to Steve???? he´ll not be pleased with that!! 

jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> i no i no
> just being me
> cant stop i have to be up at 6 dropping my mate off at east midlands airport maybe catch you all tomo have a great night
> ps i will try and find out what perfume the mother in law wears that should stop the little ******s stops me dead


oh and 4 pints in 7hrs see i can be a good lad
see ya later


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Good evening Shaun. Am I to assume thats a reference to Steve???? he´ll not be pleased with that!!
> 
> jo xxx


sorry jo cant stop airport run for neighbour 6am 
steve no,s im only joking i hope


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I'm the target in Granada.....on one occasion last year I had 25 bites at one time.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I'm the target in Granada.....on one occasion last year I had 25 bites at one time.


Morning XTreme - you're up with the lark today. Any repellants you can recommend or are you a "grin and bear it" kinda guy?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Morning XTreme - you're up with the lark today. Any repellants you can recommend or are you a "grin and bear it" kinda guy?


I've tried a perfume repellent type thing.....didn't make much difference though.

And since I posted here last I've suffered my first bite of the season....on my ass!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I've tried a perfume repellent type thing.....didn't make much difference though.
> 
> And since I posted here last I've suffered my first bite of the season....on my ass!




It snuck up on you on the bidet, didn't it?!?! Or, don't tell me you're typing away naked?! Phew what an image, it's hot enough at the moment, XTreme!!! lol!!!!!!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> It snuck up on you on the bidet, didn't it?!?! Or, don't tell me you're typing away naked?! Phew what an image, it's hot enough at the moment, XTreme!!! lol!!!!!!!


In the Summer I'm regularly working away at the PC wearing just my Boxers Tallulah!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> In the Summer I'm regularly working away at the PC wearing just my Boxers Tallulah!


We shall all bear that in mind when your posting away in the heat of the summer and smile knowledgably to ourselves!!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> We shall all bear that in mind when your posting away in the heat of the summer and smile knowledgably to ourselves!!!


And will all you women stop PMing me to get a webcam!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> And will all you women stop PMing me to get a webcam!


hahaha! It wasn't me, but they do say seeing is believing!!! "Images of Spain" needs updating, XTreme!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> hahaha! It wasn't me, but they do say seeing is believing!!! "Images of Spain" needs updating, XTreme!!!



He promised to post a picture of his "ass" a while ago... he never did, might be worth seeing now its got a mozzie bite on it!!????


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> He promised to post a picture of his "ass" a while ago... he never did, might be worth seeing now its got a mozzie bite on it!!????


It can serve as a local landmark so we can recognise him if we're ever in Huescar!!! Places to visit no.11 "XTreme's ass & donkey sanctuary".


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> It can serve as a local landmark so we can recognise him if we're ever in Huescar!!! Places to visit no.11 "XTreme's ass & donkey sanctuary".


We must check the next time they update "google earth"!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Dependant upon the size of the mozzy bite, easily viewable from space!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So last night I was just drifting off and.... suddenly I heard that unmistakable, high pitched whine!!!! I turned the light on, thrashed about in the air a bit with my fly swat but couldnt see anything, so I turned the light back off and just as I was drifting off again I heard the bloody thing again. so after repeating this senario a few times, I eventually went to the kitchen and got the fly spray!! I then spent the rest of the night choking on that. However, no more high pitched whine HAH!!!!

This morning I´m covered in bites!!!!! 

MOZZIES SEASON!! JOY!

Jo xxx


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Blinds are the key factor. Windows are a necessary evil required to ventilate your home, not to let in harmful natural light (which damages the wood and fades the fabric) and not for standing gazing at the view (if you want a view, you go out for a nice walk or drive). Blinds keep the precious heat in, in winter and the heat out in summer. You fling the windows wide open for an hour a day to ventilate... around 3pm in winter when the air outside is warmer than inside and about 7am in summer to let in the cool. You just have to get the hang of it and of course the natural Spanish way of living in semi darkness but in time you develop excellent night vision, the downside is you can rarely leave the house without sunglasses. Drving with sunglasses and widscreen wipers at the same time is very frequent in Galicia, but we get amazing rainbows!
Kind regards,
Anles xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

anles said:


> Blinds are the key factor. Windows are a necessary evil required to ventilate your home, not to let in harmful natural light (which damages the wood and fades the fabric) and not for standing gazing at the view (if you want a view, you go out for a nice walk or drive). Blinds keep the precious heat in, in winter and the heat out in summer. You fling the windows wide open for an hour a day to ventilate... around 3pm in winter when the air outside is warmer than inside and about 7am in summer to let in the cool. You just have to get the hang of it and of course the natural Spanish way of living in semi darkness but in time you develop excellent night vision, the downside is you can rarely leave the house without sunglasses. Drving with sunglasses and widscreen wipers at the same time is very frequent in Galicia, but we get amazing rainbows!
> Kind regards,
> Anles xx


Gosh!! I hadnt thought of that, altho I´m not a great lover of blinds.. or indeed curtains. But maybe nows the time to start using them a bit more. My kids always have their blinds down at night and never wake up in the morning cos theres no daylight - well thats their excuse!!!

I have seen some houses with fixed mosquito screens across the windows, but being in a rented place, I dont feel inclined to spend a lot of money putting something like that in!!

Thanks Anles xx


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

It does take time to instill these healthy habits into kids... it took me about three winters of yelling about keeping the doors closed during winter to make the heating efficient, however they learnt the lesson the winter my mum lived with us and as she is in a wheelchair (Spanish flats are NOT wheelchair friendly) was unable to close the doors as her wheelchair wouldn't go into the bedroom or bathroom. We spent twice our usual heating bill and the flat was always cold, so we had to put our dressing gowns on over our clothes (another sensible Spanish habit), now whenever one of the girls puts down the crocks to open a door, before she has finished going through her sister is screeching "Close the door!!" saves my throat no end of damage. 
I still haven't quite got my youngest into the "summer blind down mode" but as she is like a human furnace at all times, the mosquitoes happily feast on her, I'm just waiting for her first crop of bites to reinforce the idea. Windows can stay open all night if it's hot..... BUT PUT THE BLIND DOWN. 
Kind regards,
Anles xx


----------

